# Another name my boat.



## huntinfool (May 11, 2015)

I've got a 2012 Tracker Grizzly 1860 center console. I use it in the river, lakes, bays and to duck hunt out of. I'll probably even use her this year to do some deer hunting. 
I've been thinking about changing the camo pattern and painting the motor. If I do, I'm thinking I may want to name her. 
What ya got?

View attachment 1

View attachment 2

View attachment 3


I know there have been several threads on here about naming a boat. I've heard a lot of different names, but none have really grabbed my attention. 
I'll probably do the up grades and not name it....but you never know. 
She has some stickers on the back, Ducks unlimited, and some ducks landing. Texasbowhunters and a CCA sticker. I can't remember if I have a pick of the back or not. I'll look.


----------



## KMixson (May 11, 2015)

A Huntin' We Shall Go

Duck Blind Fever

H2O Deer Stand


----------



## Kismet (May 11, 2015)

"I think I shall call you '*Caleb*,' it is a name I have always admired."




Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## huntinfool (May 12, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 12, 2015)

Hunting and fishing??????


Shell-Fins


----------



## Johnny (May 12, 2015)

.



*Miz Grizz*






.


----------



## Abraham (May 12, 2015)

Something with fowl might be clever. Large or small Fowlmouth maybe or just Fowlmouth?


----------



## huntinfool (May 12, 2015)

Good, keep em coming.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 12, 2015)

got one more......

Hows about Fish-n-quack


----------



## Djknyork (May 12, 2015)

Shoot n scoot
Killin time
Fowl business 
Holy diver (if hunting diving ducks)
Mean green (if hunting mallards)
Crippled coot
Kwak shack


----------



## juggernot (May 14, 2015)

Quacker Tracker


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 14, 2015)

Blind spot


----------



## craveman85 (May 15, 2015)

My last camo boat I painted "shenanigans" down the side in big gold letters. If that one wasn't so beat up I'd still have it. Used to spend around 20 hours a week in it when I was single and worked 3 12's
Second vote is to paint a fish hook on the side with one of those six pack can holders attached to it and call it "the trashy hooker" My next dedicated fishing vessel will have that name.
Filthy oar
A friend of mine has a boat named bill f#@king Murray.


----------



## WaterWaif (May 18, 2015)

Bucks $ Bills.


----------



## huntinfool (May 18, 2015)

Quacker tracker is kinda catchy.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 19, 2015)

Red Head Step Child

You know, the whole BPS tie in.


----------



## jethro (May 19, 2015)

I'll call it Nice Freakin' Boat!!


----------

